# Critique thread continued



## Wade Chandler (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks again for all the comments and critiques on the previous thread!
I wanted to share a few more with y'all and see what the opinions are.  Once again, I appreciate the critiques and the explanations along with them.  Y'all put in some thought on the other photos and I really enjoyed reading the comments.


----------



## Crickett (Aug 28, 2013)

Beautiful shots Wade! 

My only critique will be on the 2nd photo & it's the bridesmaids legs. Some are bending their knee & others are not. I think it would look better if they'd all bent their outer leg at the knee. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Aug 28, 2013)

1st shot: it reminds me of a high school cheerleading team. It's a good shot, without a doubt, but a little different for a wedding. This is kind of the point as you stated in the previous thread. Good shot.

2nd shot: Nice shot and typical of a wedding. I would have picked a different background or adjusted the lighting. The red dresses against the red brick is a bit much IMHO. Still a good shot.

3rd shot: Nicely done. I like the setting and composition. Well done.

4th shot: has kind of a nostalgic feel to it. Looks like it was back in the 60's. Nicely done.

5th shot: nicely captured during the ceremony. One the bride and groom can remember for years to come.

Overall, very nicely done IMO.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Aug 28, 2013)

Carolinagreenhead, thanks for the feedback! 
I like the reference to a cheerleading team, lol! It seemed like as many as a football team though! I did some from a lower angle and faces were hard to see.
I wish there had been better options for backgrounds and lighting, but the plan had been for the majority of the photography to be outdoors, but with the rain it was forced inside the venue, which was a restored barn. The whole building upstairs and down was entirely brick, so needless to say, we were all tired of brick by the end of the day. Sadly, red would have been great for the outdoor shots the bride had envisioned.

Crickett, I see what you're saying, and I'll make a note to check on that next time. Thanks!


----------



## JasonF (Aug 28, 2013)

Love that piano shot!!


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Aug 28, 2013)

JasonF said:


> Love that piano shot!!



Agreed ,except for the amputees .  But, this is the shot that  I would expect from a Wedding photog .


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 28, 2013)

That is a lot of Bride's maids!

Nice shots, I bet it was like herding cats getting them all to pose like that.


----------



## carolinagreenhead (Aug 29, 2013)

Wade Chandler said:


> Carolinagreenhead, thanks for the feedback!
> I like the reference to a cheerleading team, lol! It seemed like as many as a football team though! I did some from a lower angle and faces were hard to see.
> I wish there had been better options for backgrounds and lighting, but the plan had been for the majority of the photography to be outdoors, but with the rain it was forced inside the venue, which was a restored barn. The whole building upstairs and down was entirely brick, so needless to say, we were all tired of brick by the end of the day. Sadly, red would have been great for the outdoor shots the bride had envisioned.
> 
> Crickett, I see what you're saying, and I'll make a note to check on that next time. Thanks!



It wasn't meant to be disrespectful sir. My deepest apologies if it sounded that way.


----------



## Wade Chandler (Aug 29, 2013)

Carolinagreenhead, I didn't think there was anything at all disrespectful in your comment! If anything, I was just passing along some of my frustrations and disappointments about the lack of variety. I had really hoped to use the beautiful fields and fences on the property.


----------



## BERN (Oct 31, 2013)

Wade, what kind of light modifier (if any) are you using in that first shot?


----------



## Wade Chandler (Oct 31, 2013)

BERN,  I was using a Westcott Pocketbox Max.  Why do you ask?  I also did some work in lightroom to bring out the edges and make the people in back and on the sides more visible.


----------



## Booger2 (Oct 31, 2013)

All of the pictures are very good. Everyone is smiling and having a good time and following your directions.
In picture number two, you might have pulled them out away from the wall like picture number one. That might have cut the red cast and softened the wall.
Especially like "The Kiss"!

.02

Doug


----------



## BERN (Oct 31, 2013)

Wade, I should have started by saying they are all good and my favorites are the piano and the kiss. You gotta do the poses but the live moments make or break a wedding set.

I noticed the light falloff in the first one that you mentioned. It must have been more noticeable before your adjustments. I use a Fong (I know, I know, expensive piece of tupperware). The bare bulb style modifier kind of makes up for the stop or more that you are losing from the mod since it is bouncing light all over the place.

If I were doing it I may have burned some detail back into the dress but that is purely subjective.

I assume the bride was pleased with all of these!


----------

